# Manti,North..Spring bear.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, After long debate, I drew this tag.,,, and spent 8 points..

And while I know were there is a very good bear, were I plan on hunting,
I'm very open to any sugestons, or sightings anyone knows of..

Would love to hear of past exsperiances, Mike V, Judd, Finn  
I would love your imput :!: from, OR anyone else, that knows Manti..

I'm concentrating on the west side, close to home, I can be hunting in 20 mins.
Lake Fork, Marble quary, Dry canyon, Indiainola, Milburn....

Izzydog Knows EXACTLY were I'm concentrating  ,, Rock Canyon,

Any imput from of all you is more than welclome :!: :!: 

BELIVEVE ME, anyone who turns me on to a good one, WILL BE re-payed :!:

THANKS,, in advance......


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck. I know of a brute on the south side that I never heard of being taken.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Ill keep my eyes and ears open for ya!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Good luck. I know of a brute on the south side that I never heard of being taken.


South side,,,, Were?

My unit ends at Fairview canyon..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Ill keep my eyes and ears open for ya!


ThANKS MIKE! ,,,, my billfold's on you!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck. I know of a brute on the south side that I never heard of being taken.
> ...


12 mile


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If we were talking about the Currant Creek area I had a spot that with no baiting I consistently had 7 different mature bears coming in on.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I know of a few brutes that hang in a canyon that I call Hell's canyon, not sure of the real name. Take the skyline road from Highway 6, as you approach the top it is the canyon just to the northwest. Hike in is the only way, but there are some nice bears in that area. How far east does your tag go?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not all that familiar with the Manti north of Fairview Canyon. But I can tell you that I never saw a bear on the Manti until about 8 years ago. This year, I saw sign just about everywhere I went and had a very close encounter with a huge boar during the bowhunt. (Miller's Flat) But I've also heard good reports from the canyons northeast of Gooseberry res.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> I know of a few brutes that hang in a canyon that I call Hell's canyon, not sure of the real name. Take the skyline road from Highway 6, as you approach the top it is the canyon just to the northwest. Hike in is the only way, but there are some nice bears in that area. How far east does your tag go?


hwy 89 , Hwy 6 - to Price. South hwy 10 to Huntington, hwy 31 back
to Fairview...89 north, Thistle , hwy 6...

humpfly, It's the head of Mill creek ans Side canyon, Side canyon
actuality drains into Lake fork, straight east from Smiths reservoir, GOOD spot!

I've been out looking already, ALOT! Access is going to be great this year,
the snow is disappearing fast!,,,I can already get the wheeler half way up
Browns peak...This warm weather, the bears will be sticking their nose out soon!

And Finn, Gooseberry res is in my unit..

ALL READY LOOK'in HARD :!:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

When I can I'll head up Gentry Mtn. I'm sure after the fire last year and with what new growth there was last fall, it should be good area for the bears to hang out. Just hope that the spring run off isn't to bad this year.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

A family member of mine drew non resident manti south fall hunt only had one point should be a fun hunt


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Been out wheel'in around the last 3 days looking at snow/travel conditions.

Friday, my youngest boy, looking from the top of Indianola into Lake fork.

[attachment=2:3snfdy35]sspx0024a.jpg[/attachment:3snfdy35]

Saturday, Backside of the Birdseye Marble Quarry...dropping into Blind canyon.

[attachment=1:3snfdy35]sspx0021b.jpg[/attachment:3snfdy35]

This morning, I made it 3/4 up browns peak. first one all year, had to move a
few trees....Looking at the Skyline..

[attachment=0:3snfdy35]sspx0032b.jpg[/attachment:3snfdy35]

Looking forward to the Saturday opener! ,, and a cool 58 day hunt 8)


----------

